# [SOLVED] new box around my text in word



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Today when I opened one of my Word 2010 documents there was a box around the text. I opened a new document and there was a box waiting for where I wanted to type. I tried deleting it and there are no borders or anything selected. There doesn't seem to be boxes on earlier documents.

I'll attach a picture of the blank document.

Thank you.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: new box around my text in word*

Without seeing the actual document, it looks like it could be a single-celled borderless table. Try clicking on the ¶ symbol on the Home tab to reveal the formatting marks, etc. That might give some more clues.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: new box around my text in word*

Nothing is checked under format markings. It seems to be in the normal template and don't know what happened as now any document I make has it. Here are two examples


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: new box around my text in word*

Hi tierra,

I still don't see any paragraph breaks etc in your images, so it appears you don't have the formatting displayed.

However, the grid that appears around the text boundaries on your latest images is controlled by the 'show text boundaries' option under Word Options|Advanced > Show Document Content.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: new box around my text in word*

Yes, that grid is what I'm talking about. 

I did it but it's still popping up in new documents. Anyway can change for the normal format - as it must be in that.

Thank you.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: new box around my text in word*

Hi tierra,

AFAIK that's a global setting (not contained in Normal.dotm, for example), so changing it should affect all documents.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: new box around my text in word*

It's not working. That box is still showing up. 

I've checked several times and it's not checked. 

I'd never been in the advanced settings before so don't know why suddenly last week it changed. 

In normal I only changed the font to a larger size and paragraph to hanging - but that was a long time ago.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: new box around my text in word*

Hi tierra,

OK, try repairing Word via 'Programs and Features' in the Windows Control Panel and, if that doesn't fix the problem, try the approaches suggested here: Troubleshoot problems that occur when you start or use Word 2010, 2007, or 2003


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: new box around my text in word*

They have the same answer as you do. 

Is there a way to reset word to default or the normal template? Maybe that would work.

Thank you.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: new box around my text in word*

Did you try the steps given in the link? They include dealing with the Normal template.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: new box around my text in word*

yes. 

I did find out that it wasn't affected in the admin account so deleted all accounts but admin and then made all new accounts. Seems to be working now.

thank you.


----------

